

Facebook’s Head Of Policy On Emotion Experiment: “That’s Innovation” - jswt001
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/02/facebook-emotion-experiment/

======
illini123
As someone whose done work on "human subjects" during grad school, this is
also a fireable offense, even in some deeply protective places like academia,
except that this is a private company and can vaguely claim user consent. As
for how this would have played out in any other research setting:
[http://www.thefacultylounge.org/2014/06/how-an-irb-could-
hav...](http://www.thefacultylounge.org/2014/06/how-an-irb-could-have-
legitimately-approved-the-facebook-experimentand-why-that-may-be-a-good-
thing.html)

